# Panasonic st50 display model??



## mbbiker (Feb 15, 2014)

Stopped at my local best buy and as I figured the st50 60" is sold out and not orderable but they offered me the display model for 899 with full warranty. Is it worth it to pick up?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That's a good deal, what you need to do is get them to put up a solid white image (bring one on a USB stick if need be) to see if there is any burn in on the display. It's very possible given it's a display that there could be some permanent burn in but it will be very clear on a whit background.


----------

